# Mise à jour 5.01



## Powerdom (16 Novembre 2011)

La Mise à jour 5.01 vient de m'être proposée ce matin sur mon iPad V1. Elle ajoute les gestes du multitouch sur cet iPad.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2011)

hello

t'es à la traine là


----------



## Powerdom (16 Novembre 2011)

Ben oui je sais, mais jusqu'à maintenant je n'y avais pas accès??


----------

